# First photo of 2010



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

Post your first photo of 2010.  No cheating, no expectations.
No good or bad - just post the first thing you shot so far this year.  Maybe a year from now we can post our last shot...

Let's see what your first shot of the year was.

Here's mine:






"Cheating" would be posting any photo other than the first photo you shot in 2010.


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll play

Michael


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is mine

Troy


----------



## TokZik (Jan 1, 2010)

here is mine, i didnt get the focal point i wanted ..but it could be worse


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll play also...shot out of a moving truck with dirty windshield...drive by sunset...


----------



## icassell (Jan 1, 2010)

OK .... here's mine ... taken on my way to work this morning


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

TokZik said:


> here is mine, i didnt get the focal point i wanted ..but it could be worse



What is that?

It almost looks like some kind of ice formation...


----------



## DScience (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 1, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> TokZik said:
> 
> 
> > here is mine, i didnt get the focal point i wanted ..but it could be worse
> ...




Looks like what I scraped off the windshield predawn this morning...but wayyy cooler...

:mrgreen:


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 1, 2010)

[/IMG]

A Nissan Xterra my pops rented for the family trip to Vegas


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 1, 2010)

Welll....
I saw a thread earlier that sparked my interest in giving HDR a shot, so when my wife came in saying the sunset was pretty awesome, I went out to the balcony to give it a shot. I missed it of course (even then had a poor view of it), but thought it may still be worth a try.


----------



## sinjans (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill play. I sawy this thread and went straight for my pooch


----------



## sinjans (Jan 1, 2010)

DScience said:


>


 
Great Job exposing the dog. Nice shot


----------



## DScience (Jan 1, 2010)

sinjans said:


> Great Job exposing the dog. Nice shot



Thanks sinjans! :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't help looking at this...



TokZik said:


>



And, I can't help wondering what it would look like with a lawn mower PS'd onto it, lol.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 1, 2010)

Who else but the daughter?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice, rufus.  Are those candles in her hands?


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are actual bottles of hatch chili powder from New Mexico. 

More weird is I shot this with ambient light, which I don't do very often  Such a strange, strange world that is...


----------



## ottor (Jan 1, 2010)

OK - don't ask.... :blushing:

Actually, wouldn't mind a little C&C on the models expression, lighting, and clothing/makeup selection.. It's winter here, so I chose ... Wool.


----------



## leighthal (Jan 1, 2010)

DScience! Brilliant capture of your dog. 
I'd post my first of 2010 but I deleted in a fit of "OMG that is just ugly".


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

DScience said:


>


 
Great shot.  I love the DOF. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Michael


----------



## DScience (Jan 1, 2010)

T-town photographer said:


> Great shot.  I love the DOF. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Michael



Thank you Michael!


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 1, 2010)

DScience said:


> T-town photographer said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot. I love the DOF. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


 

Not a problem, you deserve it.

Michael


----------



## TokZik (Jan 2, 2010)

> What is that?
> 
> It almost looks like some kind of ice formation...


Frost formation 



> Looks like what I scraped off the windshield predawn this morning...but wayyy cooler...


DING DING DING! 100% correct ... but i didnt scrape it.
tis the frost on my car.. unscraped @1cm macro


----------



## SeoulShots (Jan 2, 2010)

Roman candle at 12:01 am on New Years


----------



## boogschd (Jan 2, 2010)

D60 18mm 4" f/8
01.01.2010 00:02:15 +8 GMT :greendev:


----------



## TokZik (Jan 2, 2010)

great second shot, i always find fireworks real hard to photograph


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 2, 2010)

TokZik said:


> > Looks like what I scraped off the windshield predawn this morning...but wayyy cooler...
> 
> 
> DING DING DING! 100% correct ... but i didnt scrape it.
> tis the frost on my car.. unscraped @1cm macro



I should have known...  We rarely get frost here, so it's been a while since I've actually seen it.


----------



## TokZik (Jan 2, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> TokZik said:
> 
> 
> > > Looks like what I scraped off the windshield predawn this morning...but wayyy cooler...
> ...




unfortunatly it took me soo long to get the camera sorted it had pretty much melted, not as sharp and sparkly as i would have hoped for.


----------



## Astrid (Jan 4, 2010)

My first one! Taken at home in Norway.


----------

